# Hoyt vs. Reflex?



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking at a new bow and I don't really want to buy a mediocre bow I will be unhappy with in a year or two. Conversly, I can't afford a top of the line Hoyt this year either. A salesman told me the main differences are that Hoyt isn't sold in big stores like Cabela's and the limbs on Reflex bows are not as tolerant to extreme temperatures. Anything else that should keep me from buying a Reflex?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Your best bet is to shoot as many as you can and get the one that feels the best to YOU.......regardless of the manufacturer. You can't go wrong with either mentioned! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Go with a hoyt. you cant go wrong with them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 gave you the best advice. Go put your hands on as many bows as possible, then consider the price.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A Reflex is a 'poor man's' Hoyt. Made at the same plant, but is missing a few bells and whistles and not as high grade of materials, thus keeping the cost down. So, IMHO a Reflex will suffice for many hunters, but not for the archer demanding high performance for several years.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Consider used. One handy thing about archery equipment is that it depreciates pretty fast. My brother and I both got past year, top of the line Hoyt bows for half the retail price.

Mine was the bow only, new, but a past year's model. My brother's was used for one bow season, and came with all the accessories.

We both paid about $400.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> A Reflex is a 'poor man's' Hoyt. Made at the same plant, but is missing a few bells and whistles and not as high grade of materials, thus keeping the cost down. So, IMHO a Reflex will suffice for many hunters, but not for the archer demanding high performance for several years.


This is pretty much spot on. Most guys are going to use a Reflex for years... they're budget conscious, get a fantastic bow for the price, will try and take care of their equipment because they had to spend a pretty penny (to them) for a good bow and so they'll do what they have to do to keep their stuff operational. If I didn't have a potential discount on a Hoyt awaiting me, I'd use my Bear until it flat fell apart on me. Thats just my opinion and it all comes down to if you shoot a Reflex, it fits you and feels great to shoot, then get it and know you're getting a great piece of hunting equipment. The name on the bow shouldn't be the deciding factor for you. 8)


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

GMC vs. Chevy??? (hoyt vs. reflex)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought my Hoyt a few years back, I tried all the brands and decided on the Hoyt, funny thing was I choose a mid line bow Ultra-Mag versus the top of the Hoyt line that. Best of all the Ultra-Mag had the same limbs, cam and a half as the top line model; it just has a magnesium riser instead of an aluminum one.

The point of my story is you don't always have to buy the top a product line to get that type of performance.

BTW, I have heard nothing but good things about the Reflex brand.

If I was looking for a bow; I would go shoot as many different bows as possible then choose the one I liked best in my price range. 

You could always pick a model and then go look for a reasonable priced used one of them on KSL; there seems to be a lot of them on there, I guess some guys like to change bows like they change underwear. :lol:


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

My first bow was a Reflex and I loved it. But then I got my hands on the PSE! WOW But THH said it best. Get your hands on as many bows as possible.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

As with most equipment now days, ski's, golf clubs, etc... it is hard to find poor equipment, if you bought ski boots because of the brand, and they were uncomfortable on your feet, I think you made a poor decision. Same with a bow, if you don't know what you are looking for because of inexperience ie: grip, draw cycle, back wall, speed, etc... then ask a pro shop, ask many pro shops and find out which one is a 'trusted' advisor and go with what they recomend. On the other hand, if you are advanced and do know what you are looking for, get a budget, try out every imaginable product out there and make a patient decision. Give yourself plenty of time in this process and feel very comfortable with your choice.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

If you do your homework on your bows, you should enjoy the one you pick. Therefore you will shoot it more, use it longer, and most likely you will shoot it better.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree to shoot as many bows as you can. I personally have shot a reflex for the last 8 hunting seasons. I haven't abused it but I have definately used it (horses, backpack, rain, etc) and I still love the bow. I would recommend a reflex.


----------

